# Massachusetts



## Got Snow

i've noticed alot more local (mass) plowers here this year. good to see such a tight community. what towns is everyone from? hopkinton here.

:waving: ken


----------



## cat320

I'm in stoneham


----------



## BWhite

Marlborough


----------



## Got Snow

yeah we all know you guys lol


----------



## JD PLOWER

I can think of about 15- maybe 20 that are from Mass here. If I had to guess the most popular states here in terms of numbers of members I would have to say Conn, NY, Ohio, MI. These states have large populations and decent winters, the best combination for plow nuts  .

Representin the ville here :waving:


----------



## gene gls

Granville, MA. here..

Gene


----------



## digger242j

My wife is from Dracut. Can I be like, a "Massachusetts plower-in-law"? :waving:


----------



## massbowtie

Billerica here


----------



## Got Snow

> _Originally posted by digger242j _
> *My wife is from Dracut. Can I be like, a "Massachusetts plower-in-law"? :waving: *


interesting terminology.........lol


----------



## Snow Jaw

:bluebounc Omaha, Nebraska.. 

far far far away from you guys is't it.. 

I am always sitting watching the weather channel and asking my self when will it SNOW !!!


----------



## Tim C

Tim C 

Acton, Ma


Let It Snow :waving:


----------



## snowjoker

Waterport,NY here about halfway between Rochester and Buffalo right on Lake Ontario. Where is the snow????


----------



## billfires

Berkley here. Bill C


----------



## gordyo

Wenham


----------



## chas4x4

Middlefield, Ma. here :waving: 2" last night


----------



## chayesf250

Randolph here representing the 781.


----------



## slplow

Framingham.:waving:


----------



## plowguy01886

Hi "Got Snow"

I've been in Westford for the past 10 years, though I was born and raised in Hopkinton (way back when there were only 3000 people living there!).

Looking out my window at that nice snow comming down! Yahoo! Of course nothing is sticking, but still looks nice. 
I feel like one of those guys from the Dunkin Donuts commercial running last year where they are sparking their blades on dry pavement chasing a single falling flake.


----------



## Nuttymopar

Yes, I have seen this also. I just wonder if I happen to know any of you as I grew up in Ashland and graduated from Keefe Tech in Framingham. As they say up here in VT. I'm a Masshole from Taxachuetts. All in good fun though. No hare taken from me.


----------



## myo

Ayer, MA:waving:


----------



## Got Snow

> _Originally posted by Nuttymopar _
> *Yes, I have seen this also. I just wonder if I happen to know any of you as I grew up in Ashland and graduated from Keefe Tech in Framingham. As they say up here in VT. I'm a Masshole from Taxachuetts. All in good fun though. No hare taken from me. *


Nut,
i grew up in Holliston, went to Keefe also. But it looks like you were 11 yrs ahaed of me!!!! (machine shop '87)


----------



## Got Snow

> _Originally posted by dcholman _
> *
> 
> I feel like one of those guys from the Dunkin Donuts commercial running last year where they are sparking their blades on dry pavement chasing a single falling flake. *


Thats got to be one of the funniest commercials ever!!!

OK Guys so where/when do all of us "Locals" hookup for a few(many) frosties????  

Suggestions? Has to be before the first storm i think!


----------



## Nuttymopar

Yes, graduated in '76 from Data Processing. Knew a couple of friends from Holliston but back in '74 - '77 years. Married a lady from Hopkinton and moved to VT in '85.


----------



## chris doherty

Woburn Ma here


----------



## SCG

Amesbury


----------



## hoagie

Hingham/Cohasset here :waving:


----------



## Got Snow

> _Originally posted by Got Snow _
> *
> 
> OK Guys so where/when do all of us "Locals" hookup for a few(many) frosties????
> 
> *


i was hoping to get a better response......


----------



## BWhite

*Meeting places*

We need more Hooters here in Ma . THe one supposed to be built in Marlborough seems to be on hold or worse


----------



## pjaln

wakefield ,mass . paul


----------



## sonjaab

HEY BILL W.............Is the Log Cabin Tavern still 
in Marlboro ?

Did I tell ya I used to live there ? I worked at the
Tony Romas Rib place on rt.9.
This was in the early 80s tho !............geo


----------



## pats plowing

Worcester here
Hoagie did u see my f350?


----------



## rmartin

*AUBURN*

AUBURN HERE 1st year plowing as part of my landscape business. Anyone looking for a sub in the auburn/worcester area let me know 2002 f350 8' mm2


----------



## MLI

*Weymouth Ma*

South Shore here.......Ive seen you in Weymouth with your truck Hoagie! Nice set up


----------



## gordyo

> _Originally posted by Got Snow _
> *i was hoping to get a better response...... *


How about F1 Boston (Quincy) for some friendly racin against each other.


----------



## hoagie

MLI... you've seen me buddy! Cool. In the landscape dump, or the plow truck? 

Pat, I saw the 6.0 on an old thread... I feel for ya, at least things got taken care of... got a new truck yet??


----------



## pats plowing

I havent seen a dime from Ford its beginning to get on my nerves. I am looking again at the 6.0 psd again. Nothing really catches my eye other than a Ford F350 crew cab


----------



## mac3897

Whitinisville now use to live in Milford, Hopkinton and Natick


----------



## bostonmatt

Allston MA signing in!! :waving:


----------



## fxdjerry

Danvers, MA.


----------



## Mike Nelson

I spent alot of time on my grandparents farm in Assonet,MA. Did my senior year of high school in Lakeville.

Any of you Worcester boys now of Larry Jamison ?

Take Care


----------



## snownj

Amesbury


----------



## Joey D

Arlington MA


----------



## JCKL

Dracut here


----------



## jtwh20

pepperell, ma


----------



## ksland

Plymouth, Ma:salute:


----------



## Murymann

West Springfield


----------



## jonw440

<------- See it says "Barre"  
Barre. Wheres "Barre"? It's just N.W. of Ware.
Where? NO Ware.


----------



## slowpoke

Yarmouth


----------



## Luppy

born and raised and snowplowing here in Randolph, MA

Hello chayesf250....never expected to see another Randolph person here...probably ran by you on the road a hundred times. 
:waving:


----------



## Rallyman5

Wellelsey, MA

Picking up new '03 Silverado 2500 Ext
getting Boss plow next week.


----------



## Nailit1954

Swansea.ma.


----------



## Rappa

Wilmington, MA :salute:


----------



## GeeMC

Melrose here:waving: 

Most jobs in Boxford/Topsfield area though.


----------



## stove95

*Res. plower needed in Pepperell, MA*

We're looking for a new guy to plow our driveway this winter. Unfortunately, the guy from last year is not plowing anyone this year (we found out the night before this weekend's storm...nice!). We live in Pepperell, MA.

So, anyone in Pepperell, Townsend, Hollis, Brookline interested?

If you are, plz respond directly to: 
stove95*AT*go.com. (replace the *AT* with @).

Thanks,
John


----------



## Got Snow

*WOW!*

when i started this thread i did'nt think we'd have over 50 guys around this area. (not to mention over 1300 views)

while i have you attention.......
i'm looking for a sub (or 2) with a truck for the hopkinton area. steady work for the season and good pay. maybe you have a friend that'd be interested?

payup  payup


----------



## mac3897

*subbing*

Got snow. I just sent you an email with some ???


----------



## Luppy

*Re: WOW!*



> _Originally posted by Got Snow _
> *when i started this thread i did'nt think we'd have over 50 guys around this area. (not to mention over 1300 views)
> 
> *


hehe. Some of us aren't guys though.


----------



## Got Snow

*Re: Re: WOW!*



> _Originally posted by Luppy _
> *hehe. Some of us aren't guys though.  *


got me!


----------



## T. Matthews

Hey, 
Lowell, Dunstable here


----------



## drobson

Woburn here.....


----------



## matthew Urban

Pittsfield, lenox area..out west.


----------



## 99zr2

Adams way way out west. Howdy guys and gals to the east.:waving: 


Matt were in pittsfield.


Josh 99zr2


----------



## edosher

Randolph/ Braintree- MISPLACED TEXAN playing in the snow again!!:salute:


----------



## harley hauler

Holden Ma.:waving:


----------



## crashz

Born and raised in Pittsfield.
Plowed in Pittsfield.
Went to college in Lowell
And I currently live in Winchester.

Mattew Urban - gotta company name? Wondering if I'd recognize you.


----------



## Guest

Cape Cod MA, Hyannis born and raised


----------



## Barry J

Osterville (Cape)



83 Chevy C30 8' Fisher Plow
01 Ford F350 Smith SS Body And Myers SS Sander


----------



## unimogr

Cumberland, RI (Ro di lin)


----------



## Rich's Lawn Care

Northborough here I know it's July but i just got a new truck and I still need a plow for it. Is anyone from Mass running the Blizzard plow?


----------



## fordsrule

I haven't seen any blizzard plows around the "boroughs". The closest blizzard dealer is in Fitchburg.

A long way to get parts in a snow strom!


Westborough here No truckthough(not old enough to drive:realmad: )


----------



## harley hauler

I have'nt seen any blizzards around either, but I'll say that I giving some thought into buying one for my new rig. I'm pretty sure that anywhere from boston to maine is all FISHER COUNTRY any else agree


----------



## Rich's Lawn Care

> _Originally posted by fordsrule _
> *The closest blizzard dealer is in Fitchburg.
> 
> A long way to get parts in a snow strom!
> 
> This is true but I had my last plow for 8 years (fisher) and never had one problem with it.*


----------



## Rich's Lawn Care

> _Originally posted by harley hauler _
> *I have'nt seen any blizzards around either, but I'll say that I giving some thought into buying one for my new rig. I'm pretty sure that anywhere from boston to maine is all FISHER COUNTRY any else agree *


I agree Big Time!!!!! but the Blizzard plow looks sweet.


----------



## fordsrule

Its definatley fisher country. Although I am starting to see more Curtis.


----------



## mikekinney

UPSTATE NEW YORK 2 MILES DOWN WIND OF LAKE ONTARIO. SNOWBELT USA !!!!SILVER VETTE


----------



## PSDF350

born and raised in Framingham. but have lived in Southbridge, and upton. for the last 5 years i have been in New Hampshire.


----------



## Rich's Lawn Care

PSDF350, How do you like the Blizzard plow?


----------



## Rich's Lawn Care

Does anyone know where i can get bulk sand in Mass?


----------



## gordyo

I use Nardone Sand and Gravel out of Westford Mass. 
617-648-6222


----------



## Underdog1

westborough here

A-Z Landscaping and Snow Removal


----------



## fordsrule

Hey underdog1 your from westborough to? Ive probably seen you a few billion times. Are your trucks lettered? 

I dont have truck so you probabley wont relize who i am.


----------



## Underdog1

i dont have my truck lettered yet so im sure you havent seen me.
were just starting up this year clearing snow so that we can start a landscaping business.


----------



## FordPlowing

From northern RI but my sub work is in Attleboro and Tauton, MA the Home Depots


----------



## johntwist

*Middleboro checking in.......*

I'm going to be moving over to Taunton next month.

Sub work at the home depot lot would be a great extra for me.

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## chris k

Foxboro here. GO PATS!!!!!!!!!! purplebou


----------



## FordPlowing

johntwist e-mail me:
[email protected]


----------



## 2002F250PSD

*Methuen Mass Here*

Hello everyone I am from Methuen Mass here .....its near Lawrence and Andover. Looking forward to the snow......anyone here need help please email me.

Aaron


----------



## Devo

Dracut, Here!

Devo :waving:


----------



## JCKL

Devo said:


> Dracut, Here!
> 
> Devo :waving:


Another Dracut guy :waving:


----------



## 2002F250PSD

Methuen, Mass Here


----------



## justme-

too bad this seems to be quite an old thread- Marlboro MA here.


----------



## justme-

Rich's Lawn Care said:


> Does anyone know where i can get bulk sand in Mass?


I use Worcester Sand & gravel in Shrewsbury when I need it- right off 290.


----------



## sgthawkusmc

Harvard here... I wouldn't mind a few more driveways in and around Harvard, Stow, Boxboro or Bolton if you guys know of any.


----------



## deathwish

*i was born in lowell Dave*

Im in Southern NH now 04 FORD SUPERDUTYsc 8ft Daimond 
looking for more plow work also do roofing 18 years plowing 6years 
bike building my hole life and wont stop 
ps I also shovel roofs 
fly me a kite at my email biaf fbia wheels up


----------



## mikelawtown

*ever need help call me*

I'm in Lawrence Mass here.. :waving:
978-687-3992


----------



## CBGUNS

Wilmington mass here
2002 f350 diesel fisher X blade


----------



## tomv420

WILMINGTON MASS here i have a skid steer and a dump truck so if you have a parking lot that needs snow removed give me a call at 978-658-3488 Thomas R. Vail Construction, INC.


----------



## jeffw

westfield here


----------



## Bandit

Grew up in Wellesley , Hopkinton , Framingham , Rangley Lakes , Started plowing at 14 with a Jeep P/U in a Cemetry (Don't Ask-LOL ) , 
Most Fun was Blizzard of "78"
Presently Living in Natick


----------



## pchieffo

Lancaster here :waving:


----------



## PPP

America's Home Town Plymouth Ma


----------



## lawn king

Abington ma. NPR HD Diesel, 9' snoway. Kubota B7500 with heated cab,302 loader,2019 PA front blade,2650 2 stage pto snowblower. If you lose a sidewalk we can find it! Plow on. :salute:


----------



## tessdad

*Where the He!! is Hopedale...*

Hopedale here! 
(a small town to the west of Milford,I 495 exits 16+17)

P.S. In addition to my plow route, I do plow repairs, and modifications (backdrag blades)

Emergencies as well!!


----------



## tomv420

*Sand in bulk*

I can beat any deal on salt or sand give me a call at 978-658-3488


----------



## E&B

Dalton, MA


----------



## oldmankent

Gloucester/ Rockport.


----------



## rg123g

*Plymouth MA*

Hello everyone,

I am also from plymouth mass.

I have been plowing in the Quincy area due to the fact that I work in quincy. But would like to work in plymouth. Anyone needing an extra hand please E-mail me.

Thank you

[email protected]


----------



## JPLTrucking

Another one from Wilmington here.


----------



## RoseMan806

*Looking for work*

Willing to work the last few storms this season or get in line for next year. Weymouth, MA. :waving:


----------



## beungood

Braintree ,Mass here. Gordo F1 boston is in Braintree!


----------



## Emerscape

Living in Abington MA .. but working out of Plympton MA as the operations manager for Nessralla Enterprises. We sub out most of our snow work and handle 20+ Shaws supermarkets and 3 malls (Westgate, Walpole and Independence) as well as a few odds and ends. Can always use more skid steers, loaders and plowers.


----------



## johntwist

*I'll sub!*

I live in Taunton. I'd love to line up a good gig as a sub for next season. I have a few regulars in Middleboro so I'm always in the area and don't mind driving to a good job.

On the off chance that you need extra help for the 4 to 8 inches they say we may get tomorrow night into Thursday, just let me know. I tried to send you a private message but you have them shut off. I check my email all the time, so you can respond to this thread and I'll get back to you if need be and give you my phone #.

Thanks,

John.


----------



## Emerscape

hey john
sorry about the Private message thing. i dont know why they dont work.. how do you turn them on? as far as tomorrow night I think that we are all set but send an email to [email protected] or [email protected] . just in case. As far as next year, I definetly can line you up and your buddies as we are always taking on new accounts. We have jobs all over the eastern side of massachusetts and a couple accounts close to you near taunton. by the way im running the same plow setup.. i absolutely love my plow except ive been having a few problems lately


----------



## massmac

fall river here 10 yrs in buisness


----------



## massmac

Emerscape said:


> Living in Abington MA .. but working out of Plympton MA as the operations manager for Nessralla Enterprises. We sub out most of our snow work and handle 20+ Shaws supermarkets and 3 malls (Westgate, Walpole and Independence) as well as a few odds and ends. Can always use more skid steers, loaders and plowers.


hey abdu that u this is scott worked for midurski


----------



## hoagie

*South of Boston route available...*

Hingham, Cohasset, Norwell area... 20 something all residential accounts.

Need RELIABLE person to either work for me in my truck OR take over completely w/ own vehicle.

These are high end, me first, don't ruin my grass, I don't care, I have to get out, why aren't you here yet type of people... but they never question the bill.

email me, let me know what you're lookin for, and we'll talk.


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

Boston here. I am an engineering student at Wentworth. Going to be poleing driveways for the season.


----------



## Edesio Junior

Ashland-MA


----------



## imdawrlus

newbury here


----------



## sir spaniourd

Newburyport


----------



## SafetyLighting

I live and plow in Rehoboth

-John


----------



## raptorej

*location*

revere mass


----------



## dubeb31

Leicester,Mass just outside of Worcester


----------



## greenexplr

Abington Mass... currently looking for a contractor to plow for this winter. The guy I worked for last winter lost his accounts. I have a Dodge 2500 with a 8' boss and a f450 with a 9' fisher. Willing to travel down to plymouth to work but would like to stay in the weymouth/abington area. Please email me at [email protected] or pm me. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KenG

Hopkinton, MA here.


----------



## JET enterprises

lynnfield :waving: over here


----------



## mikelawtown

Lawrence Mass Here..Ever need help just email me


----------



## massmac

*cutting edge*

fall river here


----------



## nosinjcted

Checking in from Middleboro, I'm also looking for a used 8' fisher MM. If anyone know's of one for sale you can e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## makplow

Black Stone Valley South Central Mass. alot of heavy wet snow.


----------



## MisterIceMan

I'm up in the Lawrence area.


----------



## Acmemechanic

*Nearby Rhode Island*

Woonsocket R.I. Here


----------



## mikelawtown

Mister ice man where r u located in lawtown???


----------



## wirenut

*hello*

newton,nh here


----------



## Dirt_Werx

medfield here


----------



## Plowfast9957

North Attleboro MA here


----------



## BIGRED1

*bILLERICA MA HERE*

But Plow In Wilmington Mass


----------



## DESTEFANO3782

Peabody Mass Here


----------



## Dragman10

Milford....willing and ready!


----------



## meathead1134

Attleboro here, I'm the one with the white gmc 2500 with a Fisher MM1 painted John Deere green and yellow


----------



## BelviderePlowin

*Lowell*

Lowell, MA here:salute:


----------



## RoseMan806

Rockland here.


----------



## RoJo

Townsend MA,

2002 Chevy HD2500
Blizzard 810


----------



## harley hauler

Holden here whens the next storm!!!


----------



## T.W. Barrett

South Shore here


----------



## mike33087

*danvers*

Danvers, MA here


----------



## montecristo

Sterling, MA


----------



## Gicon

01545....Shrewsbury


----------



## Kevinrum

Live-in and Plow for the Town of Burlington


----------



## DeereFarmer

Lancaster 01523.


----------



## unimogr

6940 views to this topic!!! 

Cumberland, RI 3 days a week 
Wareham, MA 4 days a week


----------



## HighwayDept.

Adams, Ma here.


----------



## richsoucie

HighwayDept. said:


> Adams, Ma here.


hey me too. you know where i can get some work


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Stoneham Mass.here Plowing For The State Out Of The Apache Pass Rt28/stoneham/reading Line


----------



## HighwayDept.

richsoucie said:


> hey me too. you know where i can get some work


Sorry, do not know of any where you can get work. We do not contract out any snow removal work unless we are picking up snow and need to hire some 10 wheelers or tri - axle dumps and this rarely happens as there is not to much money in budget for equipment rental.

Hope you are not one of the many plowers around town that is plowing out in to or across the road as it is illegal. We usually turn in a list to the police department after every storm where this takes place, and sometimes we even call the police during the storm as we can communicate to the police via radio.


----------



## KubotaJr

Franklin, Ma here


----------



## richsoucie

no i dont have any customers i just got a new truck. i wouldnt plow out into the road cause i know all the cops and i dont want them coming down and talking to me about why i shouldnt be doing what im doing. i get that enough after burnouts. where abouts in adams are you


----------



## rbriggs

*Truck Parking Needed Leominster/Fitchburg areas*

I'm in need of parking for one (possibly two) 6-wheel dump trucks in the Leominster/Fitchburg, MA areas (or any surrounding community). I'd be in need of parking year round beginning in March. If you have space available you'd like to rent or know someone who might, please shoot me a reply.
Thanks in advance.
You can also e-mail me at [email protected].
Thanks in advance. 
Happy Plowing to everyone.


----------



## FRANLANDRY

leominster,mass here


----------



## DeereFarmer

rbriggs said:


> I'm in need of parking for one (possibly two) 6-wheel dump trucks in the Leominster/Fitchburg, MA areas (or any surrounding community). I'd be in need of parking year round beginning in March. If you have space available you'd like to rent or know someone who might, please shoot me a reply.
> Thanks in advance.
> You can also e-mail me at [email protected].
> Thanks in advance.
> Happy Plowing to everyone.


Try Uhaul in Ayer, Ma or Clinron, Ma. They usually let people park vehicles in their back lots for cheap money! Plus, youe vehicles are surounded by a fence. Let me know if you got this route, I may want to try this!


----------



## rbriggs

Thanks for the info. I'll give them a try, as I've had no luck finding parking at this point.


----------



## irocz600hp

*yo*

brockton ma here


----------



## DeereFarmer

rbriggs said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll give them a try, as I've had no luck finding parking at this point.


Wish I had more room!! I'll keep checking around for you if those two do not work! Good luck!


----------



## HIGHWAYMAN

*Happy Newyear*

Medfield Ma. Here


----------



## Braun

*Quite impressive*



JD PLOWER said:


> I can think of about 15- maybe 20 that are from Mass here. If I had to guess the most popular states here in terms of numbers of members I would have to say Conn, NY, Ohio, MI. These states have large populations and decent winters, the best combination for plow nuts  .
> 
> Representin the ville here :waving:


Just wanted to day very impressive photo shoot...I am from Chicopee, ma.


----------



## snow blind

I'm in the Gardner area central mass. Been pretty board so far this year alot off time with the kids anyway's which is nice.


----------



## rbriggs

*Parking--Leominster/Fitchburg Areas*

Hey Guys/Gals,
I'm in need of parking beginning in March in the Leominster/Fitchburg (or any surrounding cities/towns) for one or two 6-wheel dump trucks. Anyone know of someone with a yard with space for rent or any other parking areas. 
Any help is appreciated. Please e-mail me wtih any leads.
Take care and stay warm (it's dam cold out there).
-Rich

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## jeff45

quincy here :waving:


----------



## Nascar24

*Millbury, MA*

After taking ten years off I just purchased a Fisher MM 1 for my Excursion PSD 4x4.

I cut my teeth in the big one: Blizzard of 78', Baptism by Fire!

Glad I don't have any accounts , looks like I'll be sitting this one out, new controller and cable didn't show up in time, oh well!

Jay


----------



## camara

Walpole, MA

I too was out in 1978. I was plowing Anthony's Pier 4. When the storm surge came in I watched the boat they turned into a restaurant lift up and roll over in its mooring. Spent 2 weeks plowing down town Boston with a 977 Cat Shoveldozer with that storm. The past 6 years I spent in the Mission Hill district of Boston. Now I plow for the State out of Westwood.


----------



## Emerscape

anyone plowing in Marshfield MA ??? I need someone to take over a small parking lot and driveway as I am no longer plowing. THe parking lot is what used to be Samson and Deliha on 139 now is The Mane Focus and the driveway is the owners which is up on Jefferson Ave. If youve driven by the area this week you probably have seen my F450 for sale.. thats the place... the truck is currently next to the building .. pleas pm me with an estimate.


----------



## bostonBob

Franklin Mass here.


----------



## 351crules

Braun said:


> I am from Chicopee, ma.


me too


----------



## emayer23

weymouth first year plowing and looking for local a little local work unless i can make more plowing this winter hoping to start lawn business next fall if anyone has any advice noone ever got rich working for someone else and im learning that more and more every day


----------



## massmac

fall river area here


----------



## solar

We plow Lincoln & Concord, MA.


----------



## Lubold8431

Pittsfield, MA here.


----------



## nepatsfan

Franklin MA here.


----------



## tumbledry

natick,ma


----------



## tplco

Newton Ma.


----------



## Sharpshooter77

Somerville over here :salute:


----------



## mike33087

*yea*

danvers, ma herE !!!


----------



## fastmark

*New to Site*

Spencer, MA. Thanks to everyone on this site, I had no idea how much information I could get on plowing. Keep up the good work....


----------



## harley hauler

Holden Ma.


----------



## Rogerplows

*Chiming in!*




JD PLOWER said:


> I can think of about 15- maybe 20 that are from Mass here. If I had to guess the most popular states here in terms of numbers of members I would have to say Conn, NY, Ohio, MI. These states have large populations and decent winters, the best combination for plow nuts  .
> 
> Representin the ville here :waving:


JD,
I'm from Somerville originally, but live in Malden. Long live the Ville!!!!!!!


----------



## Sciticofarms

Ashburnham here.


----------



## SnoShark

*Auburn, Mass*

Auburn here....


----------



## Adair350

Belchertown / Amherst Here:waving:


----------



## Kramer

Hey adair350, 

I saw someone was looking for bids on an apartment complex in Athol...is that close to you?
It was on craigslist. Too far for me.


----------



## theplowmeister

Stow, MA










Chris


----------



## CPCscape

Ipswich, MA


----------



## gordyo

CPCscape said:


> Ipswich, MA


Any chance you work for a company out of Essex??


----------



## BigDave12768

Weymouth MA GO PATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beungood

*Bra*

Braintree mass here


----------



## Michael M

Phillipston MA


----------



## Michael M

*How long ago was that?*

Its about 4miles from me if no one else is interested.Thanks


Kramer;320943 said:


> Hey adair350,
> 
> I saw someone was looking for bids on an apartment complex in Athol...is that close to you?
> It was on craigslist. Too far for me.


----------



## Rickco

Becket here! even though most wont know where that is.


----------



## lawn king

Abington ma. here. Izuzu npr hd diesel dump w 9' plow kubota B3030 w loader & 63" pto snowblower. (new machine update)


----------



## dlnimsy

Danvers, Ma


----------



## gordyo

Rickco;337735 said:


> Becket here! even though most wont know where that is.


Western part of the state, south of Dalton by any chance? I think I used to drive through Becket or near it when I used to deliver Seamless Gutter materials to a customer in Dalton back in the early 80's.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

dlnimsy;343150 said:


> Danvers, Ma


You got a picture of your rig?


----------



## dlnimsy

Mysticlandscape;343446 said:


> You got a picture of your rig?


I'll post some when we get some snow and i put the blades on.


----------



## MLLC

i'm out in Lenox, MA (southern berkshire county)


----------



## T&M Snowplowing

Worcester, MA


----------



## FFD133

GO COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEAT THE PATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meathead1134

:realmad: :realmad: thats just wrong. OIh well its going to be a good game. I'd give Peyton a half of quater before he starts to cry and pout as usual


FFD133;355689 said:


> GO COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEAT THE PATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FFD133

meathead1134;356082 said:


> :realmad: :realmad: thats just wrong. OIh well its going to be a good game. I'd give Peyton a half of quater before he starts to cry and pout as usual


COLTS WIN, COLTS WIN!


----------



## vortec5.7

boxborough / acton


----------



## Bigblue250

Plymouth here, and if any of you guys go and break anything just give me a call. I am a mobile welding buisness.


----------



## Cassy

Wayland, MA


----------



## merrimacmill

Merrimac, MA and Newburyport, MA :waving:


----------



## Bernie Lomax

I am in Dedham, but when I get the call I blast up 128 to sub in Peabody, Middleton, Salem, etc 

The ride is usually an adventure


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Plowfast9957;246390 said:


> North Attleboro MA here


North Attleboro MA here also


----------



## emayer23

rookie question what should i figure i should make an hour ie if a parking lot or driveway is going to take 1 hr should i bill to make 100 per hr. or 50 per hour


----------



## mulcahy mowing

If anyone is looking for a sub contractor shoot me a pm I have a ford f-150 with a blizzard speedwing 760 also have a buddy with a f 250 with an 8' fisher plow.


----------



## v-plower

I'm in West Springfield. Ma. (my accounts are in west springfield, westfield, Agawam, Springfield and Holyoke)


----------



## mulcahy mowing

i'm located on the ma/ri line near providence.


----------



## Bostonyj7

Danvers out this way. Looking to try subbing this year as my res. accounts have slacked as Im a new daddy


----------



## Bolt-1

Holden,MA. ussmileyflag


----------



## harley hauler

Bolt-1;644139 said:


> Holden,MA. ussmileyflag


Where about? I'm in Holden


----------



## Bolt-1

bout a 1/4 mile N. of hess


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride

*Plymouth, cedarville, sagamore beach*

Hey just chimin in here.
F-350 SD with 8 foot plow
I am looking for driveways and am available as sub in the above areas.
Just e-mail me and give me your contact info.
may travel if its worthwhile

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## DHDB

Walpole here.


----------



## NeTree

Hi guys. Barre, MA here; the Holden guys will know where that is!

Arborist by trade, but I plow winters to keep the coffers in the green.

I do sub and fill-in, too. F350 diesel dump with a 9 footer.

Good to see some guys around my area.


----------



## fisher guy

salisbury beach ma


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride

Pilgrims' Pride;649551 said:


> Hey just chimin in here.
> F-350 SD with 8 foot plow
> I am looking for driveways and am available as sub in the above areas.
> Just e-mail me and give me your contact info.
> may travel if its worthwhile
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob


bump.

BTW the number is 508-833-6261 if anyone is in need


----------



## swal123

hudson here, and i really wish these people would stop bidding on parking lots for almost nothing.


----------



## SnowPro93

Leicester just outside of Worcester


----------



## SnowPro93

NeTree;656901 said:


> Hi guys. Barre, MA here; the Holden guys will know where that is!


Oh ya don't worry NeTree I know where Barre is...actually my godfather is a logger out there. Ron Rich..has a light blue Mack Granite with a Prentice on the back.


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Plymouth Mass here I sub for a guy in Carver


----------



## ColliganLands

Franklin here
i plow for Town of Wrentham


----------



## bad93blaster

emayer23;458378 said:


> rookie question what should i figure i should make an hour ie if a parking lot or driveway is going to take 1 hr should i bill to make 100 per hr. or 50 per hour


i bill $60 for 4x4 p/u and $70 for 1 tons dual wheel hourly


----------



## MattyK

Wayland here, plowing Wayland and Weston Resi's


----------



## stillen

Keeping this thread alive for us central MASSHOLES..... I will be looking for a backup for me as I have several residential drives already lined up for 09-2010. I snowmobile up north a ton, and want to have a backup for my handfull of customers. I would stick the wife behind the truck but well, lets not even get into that right now. Sweetie if you're reading this I'm joking, you're a great plow girl... I have accounts in Leominster. PM me if maybe we can use each other as a back up in a pinch.....

Mike


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

*Central Transport Needs Snow Vendors*

Guys, I work for Central Transport and we need bids on our terminals for snow and ice management. Please visit http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83550 for a complete list of locations.

Thanks,

Trevor


----------



## wilfred

Hopedale, Ma. Looking for plow accounts


----------



## BM'S PLOWING

Easthampton, MA. Plowing in Northampton, Easthampton, Holyoke, and Westfield. Mostly sub work this year.

2005 Ford F-450 with a Fisher 8 1/2 HD 
3 yard Henderson Sander
Two honda HS-80 Track Snowblowers
Skid Steer soon to come!


----------



## justinizzi

*plowing in RI.*

I am located in Westerly RI. how many of you guys plow in or around the RI. area.


----------



## salt dogg

hey guys i am located in Boston, if u know of anyone still looking for commercial service just give me a pm. :waving:


----------



## Mass4x4fun

Weston hear


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride

Pilgrims' Pride;649551 said:


> Hey just chimin in here.
> F-350 SD with 8 foot plow
> I am looking for driveways and am available as sub in the above areas.
> Just e-mail me and give me your contact info.
> may travel if its worthwhile
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob


Bump again.

Still here. added snow blower, shoveling and ice melt too.
Willing to sub


----------



## jmac5058

Braintree area that means randolph quincy weymouth holbrook


----------



## meathead1134

Looking for some help in Feb, I'll be away for a week and I'm looking for somebody for a just in case. I've got accounts in Attleboro and a few in Tauton rear Rehoboth.


----------



## jmac5058

Meathead are they residental or time sensitive commercial.


----------



## meathead1134

jmac5058;862013 said:


> Meathead are they residental or time sensitive commercial.


All res no commercial as of yet this year yet? Were you located?


----------



## ChevKid03

meathead1134;858630 said:


> Looking for some help in Feb, I'll be away for a week and I'm looking for somebody for a just in case. I've got accounts in Attleboro and a few in Tauton rear Rehoboth.


I'm located in Taunton. If you need help in Feb, let me know. I have plenty of room. You can PM me or call me on my cell. 508-326-0040.


----------



## meathead1134

ChevKid03;866160 said:


> I'm located in Taunton. If you need help in Feb, let me know. I have plenty of room. You can PM me or call me on my cell. 508-326-0040.


I call u tomorrow

thanx
KJ


----------



## ChevKid03

meathead1134;866298 said:


> I call u tomorrow
> 
> thanx
> KJ


No problem.....will be installing hide-aways in my buddy's one ton.


----------



## northeastrealty

Wilmington Ma and Merrimac Ma

L&M Enterprises
Wilmington, Ma
(PM for number)

1999 F350 V10 w/8ft fisher
2004 F250 ext.cab w/8ft fisher
2004 F250 crewcab powerstroke w/8ft.fisher
(looking for a 1tondump w/blade and sander.....anyone selling?????)


----------



## G.McNeill&Son

Stoughton hear


----------



## shelby168

Plymouth

Justin


----------



## bru z71

*norwood*

norwood MA first yr plowin with my 2005 silverado 1500 z71 i do mainly commerical a few drive ways in norwood


----------



## G.McNeill&Son

I'm alway;s looking for sub in my area's. We cover from The Bridgewater right up until Braintree and all in between. This season it would be mostly back-ups, although I've had a death in the family and the services are Sunday/Monday. I think there calling for snow. If anyones interested e-mail your contact info and your equipment. We offer the full Snow Mangament plowing/de-icing/sanding/snow blower,shoveling/removal/etc. Let me know what your interested in.


----------



## powerstroke7.3

Webster, Ma


----------



## JPLTrucking

Wilmington and Melrose


----------



## neutron

Woburn MA Here! :salute:


----------



## bigjimk

allston, brighton, brookline and Jamaica Plain here


----------



## bplow

From Middleboro, I plow in Plymouth though as a sub with my CAT skidsteer.

Would be available as a sub more north of this area for those storms where we get all the rain. I have a 10' blade on my machine.


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride

*Looking for driveways,small parking lots in Plymouth, Sagamore, Bourne, Buzzards Bay*

After dumping the slow pay/no pays, Im looking for driveways and small lots in the above towns.
I've got a capable f-350 with new 8 foot fisher.
I will also shovel, sand/salt or apply ice melt on request.

Call 508-833-6261

Thanks


----------



## Nearbywork

*Anyone on the South Shore?*

I've got a few prospects in Hingham, Weymouth and surrounding towns, and I'm looking for people interested...if it actually snows this year.

Yeh
617-230-2342


----------



## 4x4orbust

bellingham, ma, checking in here. 

I will be away for the next 2-3 work weeks (but will be home on weekends), and may need some help with some of my accounts. anyone interested in picking up 5-7 driveways?? 4 large driveways, 2-3 small ones.


----------



## Krrz350

4x4orbust;1418784 said:


> bellingham, ma, checking in here.
> 
> I will be away for the next 2-3 work weeks (but will be home on weekends), and may need some help with some of my accounts. anyone interested in picking up 5-7 driveways?? 4 large driveways, 2-3 small ones.


I'm a hike, 40 minutes south of you on 495, but I could definitely use more work. 774-766-7462 Kevin


----------



## 4x4orbust

Krrz350;1422653 said:


> I'm a hike, 40 minutes south of you on 495, but I could definitely use more work. 774-766-7462 Kevin


thanks for the offer, i have someone locally that will fill in for me. if something changes i will let you know.


----------



## pats plowing

Worcester here covering from northboro to auburn 
have 2011 f550 9.5v 2.5yd spreader
2011 f250 9ft xblade
2007 f550 9.5v 2.5yd spreader
2004 f350 8ft xblade
2002 f350 8ft 
2006 Cat 420 with 12ft pusher
2003 bobcat 763 with 8ft pusher
I m sure Ive seen some of you local guys around


----------



## Bison

Medway here , covering east Medway almost all the way over to west Medway


----------



## pjnlandscape

Ipswich Here, lots of work in Ipswich, Rowley, and Topsfield if it would snow!


----------



## mppropertymaint

*Need coverage 3/6-3/11*

Hey guys,
Im going on vacation and I need to get some coverage on a few of my driveway jobs.
3 in Bolton
3 in Northborogh
2 in Marlboro

If your interested, call me at 774-245-1621
Thanks
Mike


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Hello guys. Looking for work if anyone needs help with this storm....I'm in Berlin ma off rt 290 by 495. Ready to go. 
2007 F350
8.5 fisher 
Leon
774-670-3215


----------



## Nearbywork

Hey Leon:

Call us at 855-756-9631. Also, check out plowme.com/learn to see how we work. 

Yeh


----------



## bossdude

Lowell,MA here...


----------



## Krrz350

Bad year to start a snow plowing business! Oh well, I'll be back at it again for sure, too much fun! Planning to send out some contracts early july, def giving people a choice of seasonal this year.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Nearbywork;1460784 said:


> Hey Leon:
> 
> Call us at 855-756-9631. Also, check out plowme.com/learn to see how we work.
> 
> Yeh


Hi Yeh, 
I dont know if I will be able to plow again for you this season as my plow was stolen from the storage facility it was secured at.... I dont really have a ton of money to spend to buy a new one (insurance wont cover as it wasnt on the truck when taken) but if I can get my hands on a plow I will be in touch again to give it another go.


----------



## Nearbywork

*Bummer*

Hey Leon:

That's awful someone would do that. No prob. If you get your hands on a used one, we'd love to have you back on PlowMe.com. Let me know how I can help. (I'll email you my # again).

We're releasing apps for Droid/iPhone, as well as a route feature to let you manage/bill your repeat customers through our site.

Yeh


----------



## Nearbywork

*Anyone serving Newton, MA?*

Actually that reminds me: We have a resi-customer in Newton looking for plowing this season.

Anyone servin' the area and interested, let me know.


----------



## mppropertymaint

*Looking for work*

Im available for driveways and parking lots in the Hudson,Marlboro, Bolton, Berlin, Sudbury area. If you've got any work, let me know.
Thanks
Mike

06 Ram 2500 Cummins
8' Fisher HD


----------



## meathead1134

Need somebody with a small truck for a driveway on Rt44 in taunton asap.


----------



## WILLPLOW

*Sub Available. Woburn/Winchester area.*

Commercial Sub available from Winchester for this weekend. Great track record. Very reliable, wanted to scale down my driveways, (had over 100) and am doing more commercial.

(2) 2007 F350 Diesels, 8' plows. 
Educated Adult drivers. No Kids. 
Available anytime. 
[email protected]

Would love to hear any opportunity in the Woburn, Winchester, Reading, Burlington, etc areas.

Thank you.


----------



## snowbully1

Plow in Cambridge live in Malden .


----------



## NSM

Live in the South End of Boston. Plow in Brookline, Roslindale, Jamaica Plain and Dorchester. Still have some availability, so if anyone needs a sub or driver in the Boston area, let me know!


----------



## Fisher II

*sub wanted....*

Looking for a sub in the Quincy Braintree Weymouth area. Proof of Ins required. Ideal would be pickup with 8ft blade. Will send out with one of our shovelers that knows the route. Mostly mulitfamily,small commercial, some resi in the mix. Pay is $75 per hourpayup. pm for more info!


----------



## WILLPLOW

Still available this storm, woburn, reading, winchester etc. 2 F350 diesels 8' plows

[email protected]


----------

